# Medicare reimbursement for Rapid Flu and Strep Test



## Tdeleon11 (Feb 13, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can find the reimbursement from Medicare for the Rapid Flu and Rapid Strep Test for 2017??
Thank you.


----------



## tbbrown1 (Feb 13, 2017)

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...d/Clinical-Laboratory-Fee-Schedule-Files.html


----------



## Tdeleon11 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you =)


----------

